# Can anybody recomend a good muscle building supplement?



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

can anybody recomend a good muscle building supplement for my boy... would prefer one that you have actually used ureself and it had worked, if so could you let me know of any side effects such as bad wind etc... thankyou  :roll:


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

and also i have never used muscle building supplements before on him so if you think its a bad idea say so and reasons please


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

i've never givin lil'man any supplements. couldn't tell u much on that.but i feed him a gravy train dog food and he gets plenty of exercise.


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

ok thanks,


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

somebody else mite can tell u about supplements.i just never used them. don't no much bout em..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How old is he? I use muscle up powder on my adults dogs I would not give it to a dog under 12 months. Now your dog is limited by genetics but I find this has put the extra definition I have been looking for with exercises.

It does have one side effect I have noticed and because of what is in the supplement I do not use it all year. I only use it around show season then I slowly take the dogs off of it. It makes my males and females more on edge. My females get more jack upped energy and get a little frenzied and since I really only work my females in sports I do not use it a lot on them. I need them to have a clear head for sports so only right before show will i use it on them.
I found it makes male males kinds have like roid rage. They run hot and get really temperamental with other dogs, more so than normal. So yes it does work but I only use it for show season because of the behavior side effects and I do not think it is great to have a dog on that year round if you look on the ingredients.

Muscle Up, Powder for Dogs, 8 ounce - Dog Supplements - Lambert Vet Supply


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

my boys is 14 months old but im getting a castillo pup in a week when its ready to leave its mother  ill probz get my boy on that for a month and see if theres any visable signs, thankyou for the detailed reply.. appreciated


----------



## amorgansr1 (Mar 12, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> How old is he? I use muscle up powder on my adults dogs I would not give it to a dog under 12 months. Now your dog is limited by genetics but I find this has put the extra definition I have been looking for with exercises.
> 
> It does have one side effect I have noticed and because of what is in the supplement I do not use it all year. I only use it around show season then I slowly take the dogs off of it. It makes my males and females more on edge. My females get more jack upped energy and get a little frenzied and since I really only work my females in sports I do not use it a lot on them. I need them to have a clear head for sports so only right before show will i use it on them.
> I found it makes male males kinds have like roid rage. They run hot and get really temperamental with other dogs, more so than normal. So yes it does work but I only use it for show season because of the behavior side effects and I do not think it is great to have a dog on that year round if you look on the ingredients.
> ...


PerformanceKnls I have just bought my first jar of Muscle-up and was wondering when is a good time to use it? And how many times a day? I have tried using it before exercise and found that one of my pits threw it up. So ill try it after exercise next time. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

K9 Super Fuel is a great supplement that is also used for muscle building.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

k9 Puppy gold has creatine and other nice ingredients to muscle up, but you need to work the dog, and not let them sit around all day, or youll have a fat ass dog.


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

I just wanted to say something along the lines of what Smiggs said. I'm a bodybuilder, so I can tell you 100% from my experience, what I see and what I've done. There is NO faster way, to become overweight and sluggish then taking 'muscle producing' supplements... and not putting in the gym time. This isn't exactly how it works, but it's close enough that I used this to explain to people how to utilize their gym time. When something goes into your body... Your body does one of 3 things with it. First is to break it down in order to create energy to perform biological tasks. Second is to break it down and turn it into Fat and Third is to break it down and turn it into muscle. 
To gain muscle, you increase caloric intake and protein intake and tear down muscle fibers in order for your body to synthesize the proteins into new muscle fibers.
So...If you put something in your body that simulates or actually raises your caloric intake and protein intake...and don't allow your body to synthesize the protein to rebuild the muscle fiber, Only other thing it can do is turn to fat.
Also Creatine will only make you fat and retain water if you don 't work your muscles hard... just something to think about.


----------



## kfetzer3989 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm currently using K9 Super Fuel and Go Dog Go. My female pit picked up the muscle mass within 3months. She's 3 yrs old and went from 52lbs to 61lbs in a matter of 3-4months. Picked up a rescued fighter pitbull who was in rough shape,he has filled out and his skin rashes and bumps are gone. This supplement takes a few months to really start showing a difference. Uses natural ingredients and non steroidal. I will recommend this product to anyone looking to beef up a dog weather your using it for weight pull or your rescuing a dog who needs to gain weight quickly. Beware this product will make your dog gain weight so be prepared to exercise your dog.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

My pit mix was born with natural big muscles, he's already ripped at 4 months old,its all in the genetics....I don't know much about supplements,I heard there might be side effects.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

if you show or work your dog i can see the point , other wise i see no reason to use suplements..... if you want him lean and muscular feed him well and get him to exercise frequently


----------



## kfetzer3989 (Apr 2, 2012)

K9 Super Fuel is 100% Natural no steroids so this wont hurt to give to your dog. I have a pitbull with colitis and this product works great esp if the dog is under stress. Its made to be used in show dogs and working dogs to prevent injuries etc


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I use a mill, a sled, rails, and drag tires.. if you giving that dog enough exercise then you shouldn't need muscle building supplements. It could be worse on the dog using them than just doing all the work themselves. If you want your dog have to have muscles then be a responsible owner and give them the exercise they need.


----------

